# red rain



## skieur (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, it was pouring rain and this was as shot. Typical of some of the maritime provinces.

skieur


----------



## oldnavy170 (Jun 11, 2007)

Mud puddles........let me get my boots! LOL!


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jun 11, 2007)

Looks like an old ga. clay road in the south.  They probably dont have those anymore.


----------



## skieur (Jun 11, 2007)

The red colour by the way is from one heck of a lot of iron oxide in the soil.

skieur


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 12, 2007)

Whoa! Wet!
While the north has been pretty save from any storms/thunderstorms/heavy rains of late, the middle and south of Germany were much worse off, and on Sunday night my husband had to go down to the Frankfurt area and it took him many, many hours to get there, and once arrived where he was due, it was "land under" for all: severest rainfalls, cellars flooded up into the first floor areas (ground floor in European thinking), all the roads turned into rivers, cars washed into a big heap off the motorway by a mud slide - he had gone to the heart of catastrophe ------ and had not though of taking the Powershot to have a camera on him :roll: !


----------



## chrisburke (Jun 21, 2007)

this must be PEI is it?


----------



## skieur (Jun 21, 2007)

chrisburke said:


> this must be PEI is it?


 
Absolutely correct, Chris, north side near Green Gables tourist area.

skieur


----------

